# Nova Launcher 4.2 widgets resetting



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

At least once a day Nova Launcher resets all my Widgets to to just black boxes. All of them, even the lockscreen ones. Its getting annoying and I can only find one other post on the internet about it.

I have to go one by one and touch each to reset each one. I'm running the factory rom and kernel. I have tried clearing the data for NL and still have it fretting randomly.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

gotbeer said:


> At least once a day Nova Launcher resets all my Widgets to to just black boxes. All of them, even the lockscreen ones. Its getting annoying and I can only find one other post on the internet about it.
> 
> I have to go one by one and touch each to reset each one. I'm running the factory rom and kernel. I have tried clearing the data for NL and still have it fretting randomly.


Yep, same issue here too. Back to aokp for now
Have you tried apex launcher? Same issue?

(N7(16)-TapTalk2)


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I have not had this problem with Nova on 4.2. Although I took a "drastic" course to get 4.2 up and running well on my N7 ... First install I flashed the .img and had horrible perfomance issues. So I wiped the device clean and restored a backup of 4.1.2. Then waited for the OTA prompt - updated and kept root with OTA Root Keeper app. Stil had issues. Brought device back to complete stock, unrooted state and installed 4.2 OTA and set everything up - all has been running golden since. Got 4 users set up with Nova on my primary user account and have not had any hiccups at all.

Have you tried a factory reset since updating to 4.2? Also, are you rooted running multiple users?


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

Rooted, but with a single user. I have not tried a factory reset. Seems a little drastic. If a am only one of a couple people with this problem I will have to try that though. I doubt Nova will fix it if nobody else is having issues.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm using Nova on 4.2 and haven't had any issues with it since updating.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you disconnect from an Internet connection often?

Tap'd from my Nexus 7


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

Did a factory reset. It may have been caused by forcing the update by clearing the Google framework cache. Thanks for the suggestions.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

